
Self folding inkjet printed paper - jamesbritt
http://www.creativeapplications.net/other/hydro-fold-by-christophe-guberan-self-folding-inkjet-printed-paper/
======
rollypolly
Beautiful! Almost like origami for the lazy. :)

------
joshu
insanely clever

